# Risk Assessment Sample



## Raktor (Oct 6, 2008)

As per [user]derekleffew[/user]'s request.. here is an anonymised version of the latest risk assessment done by the theatre technicians. 

It follows a VAPAC template; VAPAC being the Victorian Association of Performing Arts Centres.

This wasn't a big show technically, so these are sometimes filled out much more. A risk assessment is performed on all large shows that go through the venue, as is the venue policy.

Linky.


----------



## Pip (Oct 6, 2008)

Very interesting. Neat to see what's looked at in other places. As I was reading that, I was picturing situations in my theatre that are similar/ different. 

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Sayen (Oct 7, 2008)

Very interesting, thank you for sharing that! I may need to create something similar for my facility.

A little confusing with the letter E repeated through two different meanings, however.


----------

